# Wood References



## Titleistguy (Feb 14, 2019)

All,

In terms of Timber design codes, I have the:

*NDS 2015 / SDPWS / Supplement *

However, did anyone print the* Manual *from here: https://www.awc.org/codes-standards/publications/nds-2015

So when I took timber design during grad school, we were on the 2005 cycle of these codes, and the code organization has since changed, and now I'm a bit confused as to whether the 'Manual' is required as part of the actual code, or if it is a companion document.  And in either case, has anyone printed it, or used it, or found it not useful.  As I flip through the file, I find things in the manual that are not in the NDS and vice-versa.  But before I go get a nice copy made at Staples or something I just wanted to know what others folks have done. 

Any insight is highly appreciated.

Thx.


----------



## David Connor SE (Feb 14, 2019)

I just flipped through really quick.  May be handy if you have to draw a detail on the essay questions.  Or if you have a question asking what is the correct detail, etc.  

Might help in your studies in applying the code correctly too, but then you may find that you don't need it during the exam.


----------



## Titleistguy (Feb 16, 2019)

Hey David your book came in the mail.   I took a bridge design course in 2004 lol, aside from that I have no background with them.  I heard your book recommended from more than one person...having a chance to ask the author a question is exciting. 

With no practical AASHTO knowledge what's the best way to use the text?  Should I even attempt to solve the problems or go straight to studying solutions?? My fear is that I'll spin my wheels and waste time if I try the problems cold however I also fear I won't learn as much if I go straight to solutions.   What would you recommend??


----------



## P-E (Feb 16, 2019)

Wood!


----------



## David Connor SE (Feb 17, 2019)

Titleistguy said:


> Hey David your book came in the mail.   I took a bridge design course in 2004 lol, aside from that I have no background with them.  I heard your book recommended from more than one person...having a chance to ask the author a question is exciting.
> 
> With no practical AASHTO knowledge what's the best way to use the text?  Should I even attempt to solve the problems or go straight to studying solutions?? My fear is that I'll spin my wheels and waste time if I try the problems cold however I also fear I won't learn as much if I go straight to solutions.   What would you recommend??


1st thing I would do is to tab your AASHTO code book.  In the Tips and Recommendations portion of my book I actually have a page of tips regarding tabs. The tabbing will start the process of learning the layout of the code. Just kinda make general mental notes of how the code is laid out, etc. This should take a few hours given the volume of AASHTO code. Once you have done that you should have a general idea of where to find stuff.  Loads in chapter 3, concrete in chapter 5, etc. 

I would do the problems without looking at the solutions first. But if it is taking you say 15 minutes and you can't even find it in the code, then go to the solution. I would try to study as much like the exam experience as I could. Use the index, etc. Also, doing the problems without the solutions will reveal incorrect ways of thinking that you may have. 

Also, one thing I should mention, some of the problems could be "Six Minute Solution" problems but if it takes you longer than 6 minutes don't get discouraged. In some cases I added an extra step that would make it a "longer than 6 minute" problem so additional concepts could be introduced. 

Best of luck on the exam!


----------



## Titleistguy (Feb 17, 2019)

P-E said:


> Wood!


Lol I know right.

As a running joke between myself and a colleague of mine we call soils stuff dirt, timber stuff wood, masonry we pronounce as masony-ary, reference steel the same way as the millwrights we work with do (c channel, angle iron...etc) and of course all concrete is ceeeement.   It's just how we goof on things between ourselves.


----------



## Titleistguy (Feb 17, 2019)

David thanks for the thoughtful reply and I'll do what you recommend.  One last thing ...

I have a PDF of the 2014 AASHTO that I'm waiting to pull the trigger on to print bc I'm worried about the code cycle changing... Do you happen to have any insight with respect to the fall 2019 AASHTO version?


----------



## David Connor SE (Feb 17, 2019)

Titleistguy said:


> Lol I know right.
> 
> As a running joke between myself and a colleague of mine we call soils stuff dirt, timber stuff wood, masonry we pronounce as masony-ary, reference steel the same way as the millwrights we work with do (c channel, angle iron...etc) and of course all concrete is ceeeement.   It's just how we goof on things between ourselves.


Can't forget about those "footers" either.


----------



## David Connor SE (Feb 17, 2019)

Titleistguy said:


> David thanks for the thoughtful reply and I'll do what you recommend.  One last thing ...
> 
> I have a PDF of the 2014 AASHTO that I'm waiting to pull the trigger on to print bc I'm worried about the code cycle changing... Do you happen to have any insight with respect to the fall 2019 AASHTO version?


I don't.  All I know is that April will be AASHTO 7th edition. 

Hopefully you don't get caught on an AASHTO code change.  There are significant differences between the AASHTO 7th and 8th editions.  A lot of it is just organizational, but some of it is fairly major. For instance, wind loads are similar to calculating wind loads on buildings in the 8th edition. On the surface, this is probably a simplification, but (as you will see) is quite different than how it is done in earlier editions. I'm working on updating my book now in anticipation of the eventual change to AASHTO 8th edition and it is quite the effort, unfortunately.


----------



## Titleistguy (Feb 17, 2019)

Hypothetical question here ... If AASHTO does change will your book's update be ready by the October exam?


----------



## David Connor SE (Feb 18, 2019)

Titleistguy said:


> Hypothetical question here ... If AASHTO does change will your book's update be ready by the October exam?


That is the plan.


----------



## David Connor SE (Feb 22, 2019)

Titleistguy said:


> Hypothetical question here ... If AASHTO does change will your book's update be ready by the October exam?


I guess I should modify that by saying that I hope to have the books ready as soon as they announce the code standards for the October exam, which would be in April-May time frame.


----------

